

The $10 Minimum Wage in San Jose: the Impact on the Restaurant Industry [pdf] - lsh123
http://badideaca.com/media/san-jose-minimum-wage-study.pdf

======
lsh123
Some interesting numbers that represent roughly 1 in 8 of San Jose’s
restaurants:

Increased Prices: 66.3%

Reduced Employee Hours: 44.8%

Reduced Staffing Levels: 42.3%

Closed Locations in San Jose: 7.4%

Limited Future Expansion Plans: 30.1%

EDIT: formatting

------
gcb4
that's a very awful and badly executed survey.

------
angersock
So, is this change clearly attributable to that legislation, or could've be
something else?

~~~
lsh123
Since they simply asked restaurant owners, there is a "soft" attribution to
the legislation: "in the owner opinion..."

